# Any experience with Wintec Western All-Rounder?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I recently purchased a Wintec Western All-Rounder saddle and am itching to try it out. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm looking into buying a Wintec Western All-Rounder. How is your saddle going? Has anybody else rode in one?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gidji said:


> I'm looking into buying a Wintec Western All-Rounder. How is your saddle going? Has anybody else rode in one?


Actually, I love mine. I just used it for the first time, and it doesn't even seem like it needs to be broken in even though it probably does. The only thing is, mine seems a bit too small for my horse.....He works great under it, but I'll post a pic once I can get one up


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I personally don't like them for a few different reasons. I seem to be one of the only ones, though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

There's my horse and I; sorry it's hard to see the Wintec saddle but it's a 15" just so ya know


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Do you normally ride with your helmet that way? It should be further over your forehead when riding.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

ya, i know, I was just letting my horse graze and take a break from cantering. Thats why my reins aren't being held right either lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I personally like the wintec all purpose saddles so when I tried out the western I was expecting to like it but didn't like it at all. I much prefer my western saddle to be leather. They're more durable and feel better (and IMO fit the horse better). If you were just trail riding I dont think they'd be bad and it would be really convenient with how easy they are to clean, but I dont think they make a good working saddle at all.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

I absolutely hate Wintec saddles. JMO though. I'd much rather spend a few more hundred on a dependable leather saddle (that will last years), than spend just a few hundred on something that I feel, is not dependable at all. I don't see why people like them. Ok, maybe if your just looking to "horse around" in a western saddle, but if you are for real about riding western, I feel you have no business in a Wintec. Sorry for my rant, those saddles just irk me.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We do a lot of trail/off trail riding and have had 2 Wintec All-Rounders for 5 years. Comfortable, never had a problem, and clean up very well...no complaints at all.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I prefer Abetta a lot more then wintec!


----------

